#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-10
<brobostigon> good morning everyone.
<brobostigon> good night everyone, sleep wel.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-12
<brobostigon> afternoonings markie-
<markie-> brobostigon, afternoon, how's things?
<brobostigon> markie-: not bad, could be better. and you?
<markie-> brobostigon, same, just had a BT bill come in for £160, so that's a little stressing
<brobostigon> ouch, yes, that is alot.
<markie-> heh Yea and i have limited money too :(
<brobostigon> :(
<markie-> How has it been around here?
<brobostigon> quiet really.
<markie-> Yea looks like it
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-13
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
<brobostigon> good afternoon markie-
<markie-> hey brobostigon
<brobostigon> good night, sleep well.
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-14
<brobostigon> good morning everyone,
#ubuntu-cym 2011-05-15
<chippanfat> hey guys :)
<brobostigon> good afternoon chippanfat :), long time no speak.
<chippanfat> awhh man i know :O so many assignments :(
<brobostigon> :(
<chippanfat> how's it going with you? :)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: not bad, could be better.
<chippanfat> anything wrong? :(
<brobostigon> chippanfat: i have been diagnosed with autism and personality disorder, and my depression is getting worse, also is my eczema.
<chippanfat> awhh man :/ im sorry to hear
<brobostigon> chippanfat: that us the last few months, compresed into a sentence,
<brobostigon> is*
 * brobostigon hugs chippanfat 
<chippanfat> **hugs** :)
<brobostigon> chippanfat: i have had it since i was born, it seems, it just has never caused much trouble, untill recently.
<chippanfat> You dont seem like the trouble type :O
<brobostigon> chippanfat: it seems, while i was in my mum, my brain's makeup and chemistry grew alittle differently.
<brobostigon> chippanfat: by trouble i mean, things like, social problems,
<chippanfat> you cant help it son :) dont worry about :p
<brobostigon> i am just trying to understand myself alittle better,
<chippanfat> yeahh :)
<brobostigon> :)
<chippanfat> right i gotta go, time to get ready for work :(
<chippanfat> catch you soon  :) xoxoxoxoxoxo
#ubuntu-cym 2012-05-13
<ianto> Tybed lle mae Mark :(
